# Dealer Trades?



## 08f150 (Dec 30, 2008)

Anybody know of any western dealers in the northern NJ area that take older plows as trades?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Why are you asking, there are 10 guys on CL that buy used plows, same prices as a dealer might give


----------

